# I got my soil test results - What do I do now?



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey Folks - I got my test results today, and I am trying to make a plan, but I have no experience working with real data. Will you all weigh in and give me your thoughts and advice, please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mazurkfsflip (Oct 5, 2020)

theres a Fert recommendation right there...


----------



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you for your input and quick response.

I suppose I should have said that I was hoping someone might share their expertise to help me understand why my soil is so far from optimal, and how to build a longer-term plan to give my grass what it needs. Hopefully, you can forgive my naivete, I am still learning.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

mazurkfsflip said:


> theres a Fert recommendation right there...


Personally, I'm not sure how useful those recommendations are... 15# of a synthetic 7-0-20 (as a single application?) puts down 3# of K20, which sounds a bit excessive to me. Also, the nature of these tests limit the calculation of how much product to apply to correct said deficiencies, so you're left to your own assumptions. All you know is that you need N & K, and no Phos.

@ahur - your results don't seem that out of the ordinary for Midwest soils, from what I see on here. Your slightly alkaline pH is a regional characteristic and very workable - you should see the folks with high 7s and low 8s pH struggle to get that under control! Youre more than fine. Go with an acidifying fertilizer (AMS?) as often as you can, and foliar Iron from a chelated source.

Read the Cool Season Guide if you haven't already on the how/when/why's of things.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Agree with @corneliani - you're in a decent place. I'm in OH and your ph is better than mine.

Lots of inexpensive solutions will get you moving in the right direction. In my view it's about moving the numbers in the right direction over time vs. trying to 'fix' something.

Since you're high on phos you can choose from the wide range of X-0-X analysis fertilizers in any big box store. Oh, and if you opt for one that includes some iron it'll help with the fe.

Ammonium sulfate is a cheap nitrogen route to incrementally lowering ph if you wanted to go there.

Pelletized gypsum is a cheap and easy way of dealing with the higher mag. My soil is doing much better at dealing with heavy rain only a month or so after application.

Good luck! 👍🏻


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

AndyS said:


> Pelletized gypsum is a cheap and easy way of dealing with the higher mag.


While I agree that gypsum will displace mag, but it will also add calcium, which the OP is also excessive. In this case I would lean on sulfur to displace both cal and mag. 
Just my two cents. ✌


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Let me just say that there are people who would love to have soil test results like yours.

That said, I have a few things to question about the test and recommendations. As Corneliani said, the recommendation for K seems excessive for any one application. I would not apply more than 1 lb per 1000 sq ft. Second, Boron is very hard to detect in soils to the point that if it is detected, it's sufficient. So I don't know what to make of the graph displayed.

And seriously, I would not worry about your pH. It is at the high end of optimal. Keep in mind that many synthetic lawn fertilizers have sulfur including Scott's Turf Builder at 7%. That will bring your pH down more than sufficiently. I would not go out of your way to bring down pH. Some people on this forum grow nice lawns at a pH as high as 8.


----------



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

@corneliani @AndyS @Lawn Whisperer and @Deadlawn , thank you for your input and advice. I appreciate you taking the time to give a student some direction. It seems that I'm doing alright, all things considered.

Here is what I am understanding and planning to do as a first step. I should use a standard big-box X-0-X fertilizer that has ammoniacal nitrogen (I'm assuming that means ammonium sulfate). I also need to get down a pre-M soon. Therefore, I'm looking at Scott's with Crabgrass Preventer in the form of pendimethalin, which is 30-0-4 with 10% sulfur. If I co-opt this treatment with something like Ironite, I would give the turf some much-needed FE.

Does this plan seem to you folks like a push in the right direction?


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

@ahur - personally I think you have a great plan to start moving you in the right direction!

Definitely get the PreM down as soon as possible to make sure it's as effective as possible. The rest of the N and K you can allocate flexibly as you wish over the year with a range of ferts. The only thing there is, if you're going for 4 big apps of N over the year, definitely use products that have a slow release portion.

Ironite will help too. I have an alkaline lawn and it needs a good dose of iron.

Get that PreM down and you're well on your way!


----------

